# Can I use whey protein powder past the expiry date?



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm talking several months past the expiry date? It's an unopened container which I had at the back of my cupboard. I ciould give it to a friend, but wonder if it is likely to cause GI upsets. I wouldn't like to risk it on my digestive system.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Arnie, plain whey generally has a "best before" date ie. you could still use it, but if its mixed with other ingredients then they might go off faster than the actual whey. I would probably toss it. I buy plain whey powder so I can mix it how I like and it generally last longer.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks. That makes sense. I really do hate to waste things. I generally use a basic whey with no additives at all apart from stevia for sweetening, but the one in question has all the bells and whistles.


----------

